# indoor arrow max size?



## Invictus (May 19, 2007)

Not that I can pick up from their rules. If you want I can email you all the rules I have on SANIFAA. You can also download it directly from their website.

Regards
Marius


----------



## urabus (May 22, 2006)

hi Marius,

yeah....had a look on their website....nothing on arrow size.
keen to setup some broomsticks to shoot'em 5 spots......it will make the fatboys im shooting now look like x10s.........hehe


----------



## Ampie (Mar 18, 2008)

Interesting thought, those broomsticks. I used to shoot Fatboys, untill I saw some of the pros shooting X10s. Maybe my bow just didn't like the Fatboys, but I must admit the Navigators shoot more consistent, and give me better results. To be honest, I think I concentrate more on my form with the Navigators, and don't rely that much on being "saved by the Fatboy".

As to the Just Cuz + vs my old wrist release, that is another story which I'm still working on:wink::wink::wink:


----------



## urabus (May 22, 2006)

im thinking 2712s + 300gn points 
the fatboys seems to fly well.....though i've never done any tuning.....just put them on the target bow (set for x10s) and sight-in accordingly.
they group nicely even out to 70m (just not on a windy day :wink

try shoot with a hinge-jaw type release like the carter atension....i did, bought 2, and not looked back since.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

As long as the arrows are not thicker than the GoldTip Series22's ore the Easton Fatboys then you are OK. If my memory serves me right then that is the thickest you are allowed to go.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Hello Hardy,

By my last world champion title in 2003 I used the Easton X7 Superlite 2613 fletched with 5" feathers and 125 grain tip by 60 lbs draw weight. But this was by the IFAA and regulation conformable.


----------

